

Data Barns in a Farm Town, Gobbling Power and Flexing Muscle - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/24/technology/data-centers-in-rural-washington-state-gobble-power.html?src=twrhp

======
uvdiv
That's some loophole! Pay a $210,000 contractual fine for buying less power
than estimated, or spend $70,000 achieving that estimate... in three days...
with a space heater.

------
credo
>> _In an attempt to erase a $210,000 penalty the utility said the company
owed for underestimating its power use, Microsoft proceeded to simply waste
millions of watts of electricity, records show. Then it threatened to continue
burning power in what it acknowledged was an “unnecessarily wasteful” way
until the fine was substantially cut, according to documents obtained by The
New York Times._

It is ironic that Microsoft is trying to promote a green and caring image of
itself, while arrogantly employing these wasteful tactics.

